# Embutir previsões em página web



## Beavis (26 Nov 2008 às 16:20)

Boas!

Estive a pesquisar aqui no forum sobre como embutir dados meteorológicos num site.

Já encontrei alguns mas todos eles têm um formato muito rígido.

Há algum serviço que me possa dar apenas a temperatura máxima, mínima e condições atmosféricas de modo a que eu as possa formatar como for conveniente?


----------

